# Are spoos REALLY that intelligent and trainable?



## MaryLynn

I do think they're very easily trainable, although how easy (or not easy at all) it would be would be down to individual. Work drive is going to come down to your choice in breeder. You will want to find one that's breeding for working drive, and does a lot of activities with their poodles.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

It really depends on the individual. My boy speaks 'clicker' as his second language, so when I get the clicker and treats out he's learning in a snap! Yesterday at work I got him to open my salon door by just saying 'Yes!' when his paws touched the door handle, he had it in just a few minutes on verbal cues alone.

My girl on the other hand.. she's pretty, very sweet, cuddly, and loving, but there's not much between the ears as far as brains go.


----------



## Carley's Mom

Poodles think for themselves.... sometimes they just don't see any reason to repeat things over and over. So it would very much depend on the dog.


----------



## :-)

Thanks everyone. I'm hoping to rescue, so taking a bit of a risk there....but I'm still convinced that a spoo has got to be more clever than the dopey dog I've already got!


----------



## Indiana

:-) said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm hoping to rescue, so taking a bit of a risk there....but I'm still convinced that a spoo has got to be more clever than the dopey dog I've already got!


They're smart all right! But if I were you, I'd bring treats and do a little training right there at the rescue. If the dog is really a worker, he/she will show you right there. Since you already have a dog that isn't that fast of a learner, you'll see the difference right away--at least you'll see the intelligence at work, even if the dog doesn't grasp the exact thing you're trying to teach. But I'd be willing to bet you teach something basic in only 3 or 4 repetitions, because they are that smart. Trainability is an individual thing though.


----------



## ChantersMom

I think my poodle is smart but sadly, his owner (me) isn't...


----------



## AngelsMommy

I have a spoo that I just adopted, that would loooove to do obedience! She loves to please! I have had other types of dogs that I have rescued and while they might want to please, the intelligence to know what was being asked of them, was not as good. Now they were happy wonderful dogs that I helped find good homes for, but not as quick and smart as the poodles. I have only been around a couple of poodles that were not smarter than the other dogs that I had to help find new homes. Now since most of the other breeds of dogs were rescued dogs, I am sure they had previous issues some caused by feeling abandoned, but that is what I have seen. 

I love the willingness to please that many of the poos have, that have caused them to be in the top 10 dogs when it comes to intelligence. Now having said that, they have to be kept intrigued and engaged or they get bored and find trouble to get into. 

Good luck in finding your heart mate.


----------



## outwest

There is variety in all litters and variety in different standard poodles lines. Some are incredibly intelligent, some are not. Some are highly trainable and some are not. You need to get a puppy from a temperament tested litter. My Bonnie is smart as a whip, highly trainable. My Jazz is also smart, but not as much as Bonnie (he's still young, though). Bonnie is from some working lines, Jazz is mostly from AKC show lines. He is calmer and sweeter, just what some people want in a standard. Bonnie is a working, athletic machine. My point is, there is variety. Make sure you let your wishes be known and hunt out some poodle with pedigrees showing athletic events. 

Mini's are actually JUST as smart as standards and some on them are amazingly smart. They are higher energy by far than standards, but they are bright dogs, too. In an agility trial I watched a few weeks ago the minis excelled.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Smartness Factor*

Hi,

Thanks so much for your question! I, too, agonized over this question. 

Before my Louie (Spoo), I always had Belgium Tervs and Belgium Shepherds. My last Belgium Shelpherd received his CD in one, three-day dog show! He thrived on obedience and NEVER questioned my commands. I love obedience and really enjoy competition!

But my Puppy, Louie, was not ready for an obedience show until he turned two. 

For my Spoo, he totally was motivated by clicker training. Yeah! We are ready, now, and I have learned with a Poodle that they figure things out for themselves and will question everything (like a smart child) and finally, when they decide for themselves that you are smart enough and the command makes sense---they will rise to any occasion! 

What I love about my Poodle is that he is gorgeous to look at and is very social with other people and dogs and makes me laugh! I needed to laugh more!

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

just wanted to say hi, and to let you know that I have 5 dogs. 4 are poodles. 1 a little min pin. All are rescues. The poodles from a kill shelter, the min pin from a lady up the street, the little dog was sick and dieing and she was going to put her out with the trash.Yep. thats right , out with her trash.So I got her. All of them are loving, sweet little babies.Thers no risk, just love and understanding .They know and they give all that love right back. Go to the albums. and you can see there picks.


----------



## :-)

Indiana said:


> if I were you, I'd bring treats and do a little training right there at the rescue. If the dog is really a worker, he/she will show you right there.... I'd be willing to bet you teach something basic in only 3 or 4 repetitions, because they are that smart.


Brilliant idea and one I should already have thought of! I will definitely be doing this, thanks for the advice.
and only 3 or 4 repetitions...WOW!


----------



## :-)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Before my Louie (Spoo), I always had Belgium Tervs and Belgium Shepherds.


HerdingStdPoodle, having seen Belgians working I'd love to hear any more differences between training and working them compared to spoo's. I too have gone for the poodle over others (collies, shepherds etc) due to their reputed good nature and ability to make you laugh! So sounds like I'm on the right track


----------



## stealthq

Depends on the individual dog, and what you mean by smart and easy to train.

Mine is plenty smart and I haven't found anything that I couldn't teach him. And as long as he's having fun, he's quick and snappy with his commands. 

But once he gets bored (and he gets bored easily), or just plain decides he doesn't like trick X today, then you might as well forget it. He'll still obey, because if I give a command he knows, then he's learned that either he does it himself or I will put him in the correct position and he's not so find of that. But, first he'll pull his dumb as a box of rocks act ("Down? Huh? What's that?", and when start to take a step towards him, "Ohhh ... you mean _down_.") and then he'll be as slow as molasses. It's taken him 5min to sliiiide into a down, for example, when he doesn't want to do it.

If I were you, I would look more into the breeds that were bred to work closely with people. I think for what you want, people-pleasing is even more important than raw smarts. Look at the herding breeds, for example. Most of them live to make their people happy and will turn themselves inside out to do it.


----------



## brownlikewoah

Well, I'm new to poodles, we just got our puppy a month ago. She's currently 16 weeks. I also own a 9 year old Aussie, another typically "really smart" breed. So far the poodle has out done the Aussie... Don't get me wrong, my Aussie is a REALLY smart dog- too smart. He's neurotic, pushy, bossy, and in his younger years had a very hard time focusing because his mind was just all over the place- making it harder to train him. Now our poodle puppy, she really concentrates. It's great, because she is eager to learn while you're training her, but doesn't have the same ridiculously high energy that my Aussie has. So far she's learned... sit, down, stay, out, come, kennel, and hasn't had a potty accident in 3 weeks. Go with the poodle- you won't regret it!


----------



## Indiana

stealthq said:


> If I were you, I would look more into the breeds that were bred to work closely with people. I think for what you want, people-pleasing is even more important than raw smarts. Look at the herding breeds, for example. Most of them live to make their people happy and will turn themselves inside out to do it.


That's so true, Stealthq; I have been trying to put my finger on why my dogs are not the easiest ones I've ever trained, even though they are indisputably the smartest. I haven't really had a lot of dogs but my old pittie would just stare at me with her beautiful almond eyes, uncomprehending, over the course of days or weeks until after about 200 repetitions and then suddenly I'd see the light dawn on her, you could just see by her face when she finally caught on to what I wanted. From then on, she'd do it on my cue, always, for the rest of her life. But with my two standard poodles now, you can see that they catch on extremely quickly, maybe after 3 or 4 repetitions; but they're not that reliable because it has to be worth the trouble for them to actually DO the thing! I love them to death, and they love me, but that's my experience with poodles  You have to make it fun and interesting.


----------



## lily cd re

For a poodle you have to keep things interesting and mix things up. I find that if I have Lily repeat something too many times, she decides she must be doing something wrong so she will change what she does. I find her very eager to please. Poodles generally really like being with their people and if you are challenging them to think in the time you spend with them they will be very trainable. Of course, standards have a silly streak in them so you have to be prepared to cope with the fact that when they get tired or stressed they will just goof around (zoomies, etc.).

There are of course differences between lines and between individuals, even litter mates can be very different. I would look for a dog that has good drives and think that if you are going to go the rescue route that the suggestion to take treats and work the dog a little before deciding on it is a great idea. If you end up going to a breeder, go to some obedience trials and watch the dogs there to see if there are spoos you like and talk to the handler or look up the kennel from the information in the catalog.

Good luck finding the dog you want. I personally will always have spoos (and GSD). I think they are great working dogs.


----------



## stealthq

Yep.

I feel badly now, but I had myself convinced that Kohl was lacking something upstairs because I compared him to my last dog, Casey, a Sheltie. I realize now, that's not so. My mere existence is just not nearly as motivating for Kohl as it was for Casey . For Casey, all I had to do was look at him and he was ecstatic. 

I have to say, Casey was the best of both world as far as trainability goes. Just as quick (OK, quicker) to pick things up, and practically begging me to tell him what to do next so he could get more attention. Of course, he had other drawbacks, which is why I don't have another Sheltie. 

Kohl wants attention too, but that's not enough. Food is not enough after the first handful of treats. Play works the best right now, but it needs to be high energy, exciting play and I can only keep that up for so long.


----------



## mom24doggies

I agree with everyone....if you can keep things interesting enough, a poodle will be perfect. Yes, they really are as smart and trainable as everyone says. And they have enough energy to last for whatever you want lol! However, they do a lot of thinking and sometimes that gets them into trouble!! If they decide it isn't worth it for them to listen, they won't do it. That is my biggest issue with Trev, he is as smart as a whip and can learn anything, but if he decides he doesn't want to do something, he won't. Usually it's after I've told him to do something one too many times, or if he thinks I'm leaving and so won't come inside. If I wanted, I could totally do obedience with him, he knows his obedience commands perfectly. However, that doesn't mean he is going to do them lol. I do have one thing working in favor of me with him though: he cannot stand to be separated from me. I use that fact quite frequently. If he understands that no obedience=I leave, he will listen. 

I would not necessarily rescue if I were you. You are looking for a very specific dog, and I would be concerned you won't get that in a rescue since you don't know the dog's background, pedigree, etc. I would find a breeder who is breeding for performance as well as conformation (which is very important for agility) and temperament. But that is just me.


----------



## caroline429

Really interesting thread! I've been coming to the same conclusions as have been mentioned here and was wondering if it was just me. LOL Cali is smart as a whip, learns really quickly but gets bored equally quickly. Since I have no aspirations to compete and just want a relatively well-behaved pet, it's not a problem. I think it takes a very talented trainer to get the best out of a poodle. 

I had Rotties before and they were smart and very trainable but just that bit slower than a poodle that they didn't question whether they really had to do it or not. I have a friend who's just put a UD on her Rottie and she said she sees lots of poodles in the obedience ring. She says they are unbeatable when they decide to work but she's also seen some of those unbeatable poodles occasionally decide that they've been too long in the "stay" and would rather go for a run around the ring!


----------



## lily cd re

Lily's open stays are rock solid! She has had dogs get up right next to her in trials and the worst she ever did was lay down on a sit (once) or stand from a sit (once), but both times she stayed where I left her.

The beauty of training a poodle is that it won't be boring for us since we can't let them be bored.


----------



## AngelsMommy

Yes I totally agree on the mix things up and keep in interesting! lol
If I did something too many times, it was boring and my mpoo wanted to go do something else.... But if I kept it mixed up we were good. But my moms male mpoo was the best! He was a pleaser though and would keep doing the same thing many many times. But I agree his personality was that he was so wrapped up in my mom that if she would look cross eyed at him, he wanted to figure out what that meant she wanted him to do. The combination of pleaser, and smart was unbeatable. I have found in many rescues that they become pleasers in that they are afraid if they are not they will be abandoned again. So you might luck out on finding the mix through rescue. I know that my new spoo has that pleaser personality, but I am not sure if that was hers to begin with before adoption or if she became that way because of me. She has many of the other traits of my mom's mpoo so she could have been born that way. 

Just my two cents. Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Training and Obedient*

Thank you for your question about the differences between Belgians and Spoos.

I have very limited experience with Poodles and presently own one (1) Standard Poodle---compared to numerous years of owning Belgians.

Belgians and Poodles are completely and wonderfully different breeds. 

But I would not recommend Belgians for everyone. They are herding dogs that need to work and require socialization [a lot!] from an early age. I took my last Belgian Shepherd to three puppy classes for exposure! We used to stand outside of Walmart and [hopefully] wait for someone to come up and want to pet and give a treat to my Belgian. Many people were afraid! Belgians can have separation anxiety issues and do not do well without their chosen person. Vacations can be extremely difficult. My Shepherd lived to work and excelled in obedience. He would have taken a bullet for me.

My Louie (first Spoo) loves to play and have fun. Everything is fun, especially when Louie is around. Even chores. And I laugh more now than I ever used to. 

Ranch chores for my Belgian was serious business (more like a mission). He would "sit" behind the gate while I was checking the cows and calves and ten to fifteen minutes later, when I returned, my Belgian would still be sitting and waiting for me.

If people come on my property, my Spoo will bark and let me know someone is here---but my poodle will let the people into my house and bring them a toy. My Belgians would have never left my side and continued guarding me until the people left.

When I take my Spoo into stores---people say, "It's a Poodle!" and they leave whatever they are doing and come over to pet Louie. If that were my Belgian, unfortunately, they would give us lots of room and hardly ever want to touch him.

Poodles take a lot more grooming maintenance but do not shed. Belgians have beautiful long hair that you will find in the vacuum cleaner and you have to keep them brushed, but they are fairly easy to maintain. 

Louie lives for Louie and to have fun! He loves attention and the limelight. My Belgian lived for me and did whatever I wanted, without question.

If I desired to do some serious obedience competition, I would get a working dog or a herding dog. Personally, I would get a puppy from a very well-known breeder with a super reputation! Any dog is a serious investment of time and money. For me, puppies are great because I can bond with them and imprint on them obedience commands without having to undo a lot of bad habits. Plus, some rescues can be fear bitters because they have been abused.

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## lily cd re

I would say much the same general (more cautious about strangers and greeted more warily by strangers) comments for Peeves (GSD) as HerdingStdPoodle said about her Belgians. They are much more serious dogs. I can't say Peeves is as "drivey" as Lily though. She is an extremely hard worker. Peeves is happy on the couch. All of which goes to show each dog is different, pre-loaded with dog-ness, poodle-ness (or substitute any breed), male/female-ness and then genetically unique in potential and shaped individually by experience.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Yes poodles are totally smart. In my experience toys tend to be a lil more stubborn.. as in what will this get me? She's a real Napolean, and constantly questions what I say. Of course any individual can be like that tho. But she learns very quickly, esp if you use food to motivate her. My mini is more eager to please. My breeder says she has a more standard poodle temperment. She is fearless, but respectful.. unless someone comes on her turf lol. She has bounds of energy but is just as happy laying around all day. As for training, it takes her 3 times to learn something. First is what are you asking me? Second, is oh like this?! The third is PPFFT!! IS that ALL you got? What's next!

Like others have stated they do get bored easy so short training sessions is best! As for poodliness both girls love people! They know no stranger! They love to play and be goofy. They always want to stay by your side, if that means walking to the ends of the earth so be it. Both are very athletic dogs altho my toy has slowed down some


----------



## kdias

Ellie is our first and only standard that we've ever had, so I can only speak from my own experience. She is absolutely the sweetest dog I've ever been around but she has been much harder to train than the Corgi that I had before. The corgi just lived to obey and please, but I think Ellie is smart enough to decide she just doesn't want to obey sometimes.


----------



## FireStorm

We have only had our puppy for 3 weeks, so I am certainly no expert, but I am amazed at how quickly he learns. My previous dog was a Chow, and while he was very smart (and ultimately well trained) he was very much trickier to motivate than this puppy (standard) seems to be. I really want to try clicker training with him. I wanted to try it with my Chow, but he refused to eat any treats for some reason.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Clicker Training*

Thank you so much for your post. Do you have a Spoo?

My Spoo and Belgian responded very well to Jean Donaldson's "Train Your Dog Like a Pro." Plus the DVD that came with the book really helped me as a handler. 

Congratulations on your choice and your endeavors. :cheers2:
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## India

Yes they are very smart as everyone has mentioned.

I have seen a very big difference in my dogs on training! I have only had my puppy for less than two weeks and he has already learnt sit, down, high five, roll over and come! He is extremely easy to train because he absolutely loves food! He is a little vaccum around the house. 

My other spoo India is easy to train, but only in short spurts she gets bored and distracted easily. She always wants to know what's going on around and isn't focused on earning rewards. That being said she has learnt everything and will perform. 

Also if interested in doing obedience I would focus on teaching a spoo how to sit and stay with you out of sight I know this is an area that my older spoo struggles with as she does get a bit upset when I'm not in sight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I don't know much about professional training or competing. But one example of my personal experience is 
I taught Lou to bring her leash to me when she had to go potty (taught her when she was a puppy) a professional trainer for the canine good citizen program told me she didn't think that was something she could do ... Acted all discouraging saying it's too hard) Lou learned in 1 day and was consistent in 2 days! And my 2nd poodle, a rescue, (the white one) Apollo learned by watching Lou. He brings the leash too when he has to go. He also had never played fetch in his life (he was 11 months old) and learned by watching me play with Lou. I think my poodles are geniuses hehehe !! Amazing , I tell them full sentences sometimes like a whole conversation and they understand and behave accordingly 

(I don't know if the link is working click the button to the right on the website and choose the video with an apricot poodle holding a leash. If you'd like to see it  )

HERE IS THE VIDEO OF HER FIRST DAY TRAINING TO BRING THE LEASH TO ME TO GO POTTY OUTSIDE 
http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/L...u-bringherleashtogopottyoutsideday21.mp4.html

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/L...u-bringherleashtogopottyoutsideday21.mp4.html































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kdias

"Louie lives for Louie and to have fun! He loves attention and the limelight. My Belgian lived for me and did whatever I wanted, without question."

Herdingstdpoodles-I love this comment, this is the comparison between our corgi and spoo as far as obedience goes. The corgi was so easy to train and absolutely dependable, but Ellie is only as dependable as it benefits her. She's still young, so I hold out hope for her. We have been as diligent and consistent as we know how to be, but it's still up to her. Her size has been a bit if an issue for me because she weighs half what I do and has literally pulled me down twice when the distraction was tempting enough, though she walks very well on leash. We've been through 2 training classes with a great trainer, but we've just decided to keep working with her ourselves and let her mature some before we take more. She is simply more interested in what she wants to do than she is obeying. I have to admit, I've gotten discouraged at times in working with her. In the house, she is so gentle and sweet, but when she's outside or someone comes and she wants to play, she's difficult to deal with.


----------



## lily cd re

kdias, be hopeful. Lily is obedient because of her devotion to me. She does what I ask because it pleases her to make me happy. When she was young though, she was a wild child...


----------



## kdias

Lily, I laughed when I read this, because I do call her my wild child.


----------



## spindledreams

All young poodles fit the wild child description


----------



## FireStorm

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Thank you so much for your post. Do you have a Spoo?
> 
> My Spoo and Belgian responded very well to Jean Donaldson's "Train Your Dog Like a Pro." Plus the DVD that came with the book really helped me as a handler.
> 
> Congratulations on your choice and your endeavors. :cheers2:
> HerdingStdPoodle


Yes, we have a spoo. I will look up that book, thanks for the suggestion. I am putting it on our Christmas list


----------



## QuigleysMom

OMG. I can tell you never had a pure bred poodle before. They are sooooo trainable and smart! Just make sure you use a good breeder who care about the blood line. Any size if bred well is a good dog!


----------

